# Another Ipod touch question



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi!
I ordered an Ipod touch for my hubby and I can't wait til it gets here to surprise him.  I have one question though... Is there an app that will read non-kindle books?  I get lots of free books from feedbooks, mobileread, manybooks, etc. and would like to be able to give him access to those as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, there are several apps in the App store for reading. I've tried ereader and stanza as well as the Kindle App.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

No way!  OK, I'm really happy now!

See, you people around here are THE BEST!!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

There are APPS for EVERYTHING!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Get the Koi Pond app...It's my kids favorite!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm addicted to Distant Shore now... you throw messages out in bottles to other people on their own island.  I have been watching American Idol while texting back and forth with complete strangers.  So fun!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't have an Ipod Touch, but this was the closest thread I could find to ask my question.
My SIL gave me her Ipod 60gb this week.  She has never used it.  Didn't even know how to turn it on.  In fact, I am the only person that has ever used it in the three years she's had it.  
My question is this: the volume control has an unlock code.  No matter what I put in I'm getting the red flashing signal indicating I have the wrong code.  I don't think anyone has added a code, although I can't be certain of that.  
I have tried all of the resets that have been suggested and still nothing.  
Any suggestions?
deb


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

drenee said:


> I don't have an Ipod Touch, but this was the closest thread I could find to ask my question.
> My SIL gave me her Ipod 60gb this week. She has never used it. Didn't even know how to turn it on. In fact, I am the only person that has ever used it in the three years she's had it.
> My question is this: the volume control has an unlock code. No matter what I put in I'm getting the red flashing signal indicating I have the wrong code. I don't think anyone has added a code, although I can't be certain of that.
> I have tried all of the resets that have been suggested and still nothing.
> ...


Did you do a hard reset? Does that model have an admin code?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

what exactly is the hard reset?  i held the two buttons they told me to hold.  And I went onto the computer and did what they said to reset while connected to the computer.  What is the admin code?  Where do i find it?
thanks, deb


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

drenee said:


> what exactly is the hard reset? i held the two buttons they told me to hold. And I went onto the computer and did what they said to reset while connected to the computer. What is the admin code? Where do i find it?
> thanks, deb


 You might wanna checkout a Mac forum.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks.  I actually just got everything reset in the last few minutes.  I found a manual online and read through quite a bit of it before I found the information I needed.  
Again, thank you for the help.
deb


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Enjoy your "new" iPod. That was nice she gave it to you since she wasn't using it.
On to I Tunes and start the downloading.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I have been converting all of music that I currently have on my computer all day.  I'm afraid to start shopping for more music.  It will turn out to be another addiction I can't quit I'm sure.
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

drenee said:


> Thank you. I have been converting all of music that I currently have on my computer all day. I'm afraid to start shopping for more music. It will turn out to be another addiction I can't quit I'm sure.
> deb


I am sure there is another board full of enablers to help you with that, if we can't.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered a skin today.  LOL.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Get the Koi Pond app...It's my kids favorite!


Love this app. Keeps my bff and I occupied between classes....and we're about 20years old. lol.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Love this app. Keeps my bff and I occupied between classes....and we're about 20years old. lol.


It keeps me occupied too... I've discovered how to make the fish go in circles. It's pretty fun...That and I chase them off the screen.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

So I really want to get an Ipod Touch but cant decide if I should wait until my phone contract expires in November and just get the IPhone.  Any suggestions?

Sam

I should also mention that I hate hate hate my current phone and will be replacing in November regardless.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

sam said:


> So I really want to get an Ipod Touch but cant decide if I should wait until my phone contract expires in November and just get the IPhone. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sam
> 
> I should also mention that I hate hate hate my current phone and will be replacing in November regardless.


Speaking as someone who doesn't have an iPhone either (but just ordered a refurb Touch), can you afford the iPhone? More importantly, how is the AT&T coverage in your area. It is horrid where I live so no iPhone for me. As a gadget girl, I'd love one, but can wait...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

sam said:


> So I really want to get an Ipod Touch but cant decide if I should wait until my phone contract expires in November and just get the IPhone. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sam
> 
> I should also mention that I hate hate hate my current phone and will be replacing in November regardless.


My son had the same dilemma. He called and asked my opinion. I reminded him that phones, no matter which ones they are, rarely last the two years until you can get another one. I voted Ipod Touch, and he agreed. He couldn't be happier. He also linked it to my account and has been reading books like crazy on it. 
deb


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

Drenee and Mom, Thanks for the advice.  At&t coverage is great in our area, I live in a large city, but the Iphone's cost per month has been making me cringe.  It will at the very least be another 30 or 40 a month, by the time you add on the wonderful taxes, that I am not sure I want to spend.  I thought the convenience of two devices in one would make it more useful.  Mom's are always right!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the minimum calling plan, no SMS, and the required data plan. Total, with taxes monthly is $85.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok who got me addicted to distant shores?? 
Does anyone have any typing hints? I don't usually play the games that use it.
Melissa


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

With the iPod touch, do you pay a monthly data plan fee? If not... how do you do all the WiFi stuff?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is no fee. You can use wi-fi anywhere where there is an open connection... Libraries, coffee houses, your home if you installed a wi-fi network, etc.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool, thanks


----------

